# Flame Bubble tip....herewe split again.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I acquired this last weekend. I fed it once during this period. Apparently it wants to split already.  I'm not into the 'designer' names. So this could be a flame, starburst or 'whatever' bubble tip anemone.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like a flame to me. I read somewhere that bubbletips can be placed into two general groups; ones that have more pronounced bubbletips and ones that tend to form longer tentacles with the bulbs on the ends which remain smaller in size. Don't know how much truth there is to that but I've personally noticed this in the bubbletips I've come across.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the input. In your opinion/knowledge - does "flame" refer to the concentrated colouration at the bubbled tip or an actual colour of red/orange? Odd question I know.

I was under the impression that "flame" meant colouration. I bought this particular one since it appeared bright red at the store (I don't see those much) and it was an interesting cluster/size/shape. I brought it home ane under my lightiing...the tips are more of a deep orange/red. Still very cool though. The center of it (heading towards oral disc) is greenish/blue.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Nope, not an odd question at all, I've wondered about the same thing myself. From what I understand, the thing that makes a bubbletip a "flame" is the coloration found at the tentacle tips. As long as the tips are a bright yellowish/orange color which gradually give way to a deep red/orange further down into the anemone's body, you could consider it a "flame". Your standard Rose Bubbletip anemone has a duller hue of red, without the bright yellow/orange tips.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I just got one of these myself. a small one, in the 10 gallon. cool little things, lucky for me it hasn't moved around much.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

From what I've read about BTA, it forms tentacles if not enough light and the "flame" comes from the tentacles having a red stripe on them.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

george said:


> From what I've read about BTA, it forms tentacles if not enough light and the "flame" comes from the tentacles having a red stripe on them.


I've never heard of flame anemones having "stripes", but I know for sure that they do not develop long tentacles under low light conditions. I've seen both the longer tipped and bulb variety under intense LED and metal halide lighting. The ones I have must get over 500 par at the top of my 12 inch deep tank lit by 24 cree leds and are fed shrimp weekly, yet they have long tentacles.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I don't think anyone really knows why they form bubbles, or rather what are the factors that regulate it. I for one don't buy the argument that it's light mediated, as I've seen and had BTAs under different conditions, and lighting doesn't seem to be the regulating factor.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I bought my BTA 2 years ago and it has bubbles in the store, but after difficult survival in the tank it never shows bubbles again for the 2 years

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Kooka said:


> Looks like a flame to me. I read somewhere that bubbletips can be placed into two general groups; ones that have more pronounced bubbletips and ones that tend to form longer tentacles with the bulbs on the ends which remain smaller in size. Don't know how much truth there is to that but I've personally noticed this in the bubbletips I've come across.





ameekplec. said:


> I don't think anyone really knows why they form bubbles, or rather what are the factors that regulate it. I for one don't buy the argument that it's light mediated, as I've seen and had BTAs under different conditions, and lighting doesn't seem to be the regulating factor.


I have to agree. However; from some personal experience, I'm leaning toward the theory that flow may have a factor in the bubbles forming. The BTAs that I've had in the past that did form and keep the bubble formation had been in low flow areas. I'm also open to Kooka's theory that there may be 2 'groups' of bubbletips. There are endless threads on endless forums about bubble formation. lol


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Dibs on the clone.


----------

